

Ask HN: Imagine a world where your conscience is the core of the legal system - salimane

Basically in that world,<p>- If your conscience think what you are doing is right then you are allowed to do it.
- If you knowingly know something is bad and you still do it, then your conscience will of course know you&#x27;re doing a bad thing, then somehow automatically you will get punished.<p>In that world, your own conscience is your own judge.<p>Think about what this would do to the politicians, the legal system, the patent system, thieves, rapers...<p>I think that would solve most of the world problems ?<p>What do you guys think ? What are the flaws of that world ?<p>Thanks for the feedback :)
======
mooism2
Anyone who can rationalise their behaviour as not really being theft, or not
really being rape, or not really being whatever, they will go free.

And anyone who wishes they could change the last words they said to a friend
or relative before they unexpectedly died, they will be jailed.

